# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Ваши объявления >  Пропал преданный

## Aziz

Вот из письма моего отца:
>
  Расим сосед просит, чтобы ты узнал в храме  о Рзаеве Эмин Рамиз оглы, духовное имя Ананта Шан. Может кто - то знает, где он. Срочно пусть позвонит на телефон 437 - 88 - 74 Расиму.

Телефон указан бакинский. Кто знает его или где он, отпишитесь.

----------


## Hare Krishna das

Может, это Ананта Шаю? ( Эмин)

  Какого года этот запрос? 

  Этот преданный давно принял санньясу в Гаудия Матхе.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Может, это Ананта Шаю? ( Эмин)
> 
>   Какого года этот запрос? 
> 
>   Этот преданный давно принял санньясу в Гаудия Матхе.


Да, это он, Рзаев Эмин. Правда, где он сейчас, не знаю. Последний раз я с ним общался по телефону лет 5 назад.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Не знаю, насколько это верная информация, но я слышал, что он отказался от саннйасы в ГМ, вернулся в ИСККОН и служит где-то в Мумбае как брахмачари.

----------

